# Miscarriage at 28 weeks



## jessebaby

Hi everyone, 

My sister just had a miscarriage at 28 weeks, no body knows what the reason was, has anyone else had a m/c so late. 

I am now 25 weeks pregnant and so upset for my sister and dont know how to support her because i know it will upset her seeing my belly. 

She really wants an answer as to why this has happened to her and no one can give her one, I just wanted to see if anyone else has experience a m/c so late. 

Thanks xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Goodness, that is terrible. So very sorry to hear this. 

Unfortunately, I dont have any experience of late miscarriages but wanted to say I am thinking of your sister.

:hug:


----------



## Uvlollypop

i had an iud at 29weeks what would you like to know


----------



## sam76

im so sorry , im lost for words xxx


----------



## NickyT75

So sorry hun :hugs:

Its not classed as a miscarriage after 24wks, did her baby die before birth? cos this would be an IUD otherwise it is just classed as severe prematurity

I lost my baby girl due to premature rupture of membranes which was classed as a late miscarriage even though she survived for 10 mins after being born :(

Try not to worry hun as this is not very common :hug: xx


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm so sorry to hear this. Cant imagine what shes going through. :( My friend just delievered her baby at 20wks and also lost him..sad:(

I'm just curious...why are they calling it a miscarriage? did the baby come out alive? B/c if he/she did and then didnt make it that would be a premature baby who didnt make it. or if the baby died in side and came out then that was a stillborn...? Youd dont have to answer sweetie i understand , i was just wondering . If you talk to her or have her talk to the doctor they may be able to do tests in her blood and the baby(if she wants to..alot of women dont want to go through that.) If you could get the details of what happened...like did she just go in for an ultrasound and baby wasnt alive..or did she have contractions , bleeding....all that is important to know to try and determine what happened. I may be of some help so feel free to pm if you want. 

Take care and dont worry like others said that is very uncommon. Thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## jessebaby

This only just happened this morning, I am calling it a miscarriage sorry got the wrong term. Apparently from what I have heard so far the baby was not alive inside her so they gave her some kind of drugs to induce her and then she gave birth to the baby. 

I could be wrong tho as her partner is telling me one thing and my mum is telling me another. 

I just feel so helpless as I cant go see her and want to know what will happen next, what she has to go through and how to help her through this. 


uvlollypop I am so sorry to hear about what you went through x


----------



## Misselle44

I am so sorry to hear about her loss, and how scary to think that it can happen so close to term.


----------



## mugzy

I'm so sorry :cry: I lost my baby at 28 weeks in October. I had a silent infection and by the time he was born he'd been sick for a while and he died a few hours after he was born. Speak to your sister and ask her if it will upset her to see you. My nephew was born 2 weeks before my son died, and my niece 2 weeks after. My 2 best friends are also pregnant. It's tough, but it was important to me that I saw them and dealt with it early. I'm thinking of your family :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I'm so sorry for your family's loss. I will be thinking of you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## jo_79

So sorry to hear about your sisters loss, my baby died at 28 weeks i found out a week later and had to give birth. At the time the doctors gave me no explaination, after the birth they took placenta and cord samples and after 6 weeks they came back and said that they think that the cord had twisted somehow cutting off all supplies to my little girl. 
Afterwards she will be offered a burial of the little one and hopefully offered counselling (something i didnt get offered though) but then it may depend on where you live.

Thinking of you


----------



## buffycat

i can't even begin to comprehend this sort of loss as it is such a long way into pregnancy......my mc was at 10weeks..


lots of hugs for you and your family.....:hugs:


----------



## Sash13

What a terribly sad thing to happen! :( I lost mine at 6w3d and that was hard enough. 

I'm so sorry for your sister and also for the family. I hope she's doing alright. 

:hug:


----------



## sammie18

:( Im so sorry for your sisters loss :(


----------



## Smiler

So sorry for your sisters loss. My sister found out her baby boy had died when she went for tests or something prior to be induced. It is a heartbreaking situation. Its impossible to imagine how that person is feeling. A matter of weeks after my sister went through all of this, my sister in law happily announced that she was pregnant with her second and she was hoping to be able to give my parents their first grandson! Make contact with her and let her know you are there for her. I think that is the most important thing you can do at the moment :hug:


----------



## Loo

Ditto to all of the previous posts - I am so sorry to hear of your sisters loss.

Just be guided by her as to what she wants from you etc

I know after my mc, I had 'bizarre rules' in my head (and still do!) about who I could cope with being pregnant and who I couldn't. It wasn't just a straightforward ban on all pregnant people.

x


----------



## jessebaby

Thanks for all your responses, its really sad. I went to see her last night and she is still so upset. Not sure how long she has to stay in hopsital though.

I felt really guilty though which I khow I shouldnt but I couldnt help it. 

Hopefully she will be given a reason soon x


----------



## mugzy

jessebaby said:


> Thanks for all your responses, its really sad. I went to see her last night and she is still so upset. Not sure how long she has to stay in hopsital though.
> 
> I felt really guilty though which I khow I shouldnt but I couldnt help it.
> 
> Hopefully she will be given a reason soon x

She's going to be upset for a long time. It's been almost 8 weeks for me and I still have days where I cry at the smallest thing. You have nothing to feel guilty about, I know that doesn't help - but it's true. I hope your sister gets the answers she looking for, it's awful not knowing. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Im so sorry for her loss.
Thinking of you and the family :hugs:


----------



## jacky24

:hug: sorry for your families loss:hug:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm really sorry sweetheart, I don't know what to say, my best wishes to your sister :(


----------



## v2007

Im so sorry, my daughter died last year at 40 wks, she was stillborn. 

Please pass on my my :hug: to your sister and Family. 

There is a forum called SANDS that may be able to help. 

V x x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

So terribly sorry xXx


----------



## pinkmac85

So sorry to hear about this :( :hug:


----------

